# monitor goes out of frequency in COLD FEAR



## satanlives (Dec 7, 2005)

I just installed cold fear on my system... and as soon as i  start the game my monitor goes out of frequency??? wats the problem i have an lg 17inch monitor with 6600gt gfx card..etc.... im guessing the game is trying to run at a resolution over 1280 @ above 75hz as my monitor only suppports upto 1280 @ 65hz.... there are no seperate menus to change the resolution....
is there a way out of this????


----------



## siriusb (Dec 7, 2005)

Two things you can do before a complete reinstall of the game: Change the resolution in the game's ini  or cfg file, or update the forceware. And if u haven't done so, install the monitor's driver too. It'll have the supported resolutions and frequencies too.


----------



## satanlives (Dec 8, 2005)

well i searched the entire game folder no cfg files... ive got the latest 81.95 forceware on my system.. i checked out the cold fear site and saw tht other ppl are having this kind of problem the solution seems to be messing around with coolbits


> t's probably not the resolution thats too high, but the refresh-rate. maybe try to force the refresh-rate to a fixed value with which your monitor can cope in your video-card driver. For NVidia-Cards google for the "cool-bits" reg. settings, they enable this option in the nvidia-settings.


anyone knw how to use it exactly to make it work?


----------



## satanlives (Dec 8, 2005)

ok problem solved jst used coolbits to frce refresh rate working fine...
mods can close the thread if they want...


----------



## RegdarKhrast (Nov 24, 2008)

What exactly did you set your refresh rate to?


----------

